
How Much Do Software Engineers Really Make in Each City? - iamondemand
https://www.codementor.io/blog/best-cities-software-engineer-earnings-271vpf599k#.WYgE--uTDu8.twitter
======
dgsb
The analysis seems dubious regarding international cities.

"Oslo tops the list in terms of earning power, but we did not mention it
earlier because the job market is the smallest among the 43 cities we analyzed
in this report. Compare its 106 job offerings to 22,554 in New York City."

Sure the numerb is lower for Oslo, but it should be also ponderated by the
number of persons living in both cities.

Taxes and social security are a cost, but also benefit depending on how the
money is spent. I'm not sure this has been taken in account.

